# Build your own Pulp Cover



## Alex The G and T (Feb 7, 2013)

This is, just, way too much fun.

*The Pulp-o-Mizer*
http://thrilling-tales.webomator.com/derange-o-lab/pulp-o-mizer/pulp-o-mizer.html

Have at it!


----------



## Abernovo (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry, Alex. Stephen beat you to it in Pulp-style fun.

It's a great site, though, isn't it.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, how did I miss that.

I'll just join in there.  
I guess this thread might as well just _go away_...


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't know someone else had found it either, I was having fun with it.

I made four wallpapers for my pc.


----------

